# User Support > Forum Software Support >  How do I seach for cafe member?

## mandocrucian

How can I find out if a person is a registered forum member.  I need to contact (time-related issue) someone (a mando player in the UK), but apparently they have abandoned their FB account. I thought I would PM them thru the Cafe if they are here.

Thanks.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Assuming you know their username sign in to the Cafe, select Advanced Search in the upper right hand corner. Enter the name in the Username input. Unclick the "Exact Name" and search. You should get a list of everyone with a name that is close.

You can also go *here* and look until you find them. That page also has a Search Members drop down in the upper right corner (not the advanced search).

----------

